# Minnie Mouse Makeup



## wickedfan18 (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is a video of me doing my Minnie Mouse makeup that I did for halloween last year.

Part one-

YouTube - Minnie Mouse makeup tutorial-Part 1

Part two-

YouTube - Minnie Mouse makeup tutorial-Part 2


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

speechless.........


----------



## wickedfan18 (Mar 7, 2010)

you like it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

I like that!  your costume and the make-up turned out great!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Nicely done! I'm interested in the myriad of ways people attempt costumes of cartoon characters, especially makeup. It seems to be a tricky balancing act between keeping the face recognizable as the character and not going so literally cartoony that it becomes "ick" (I just don't care for painting on big white circles around the eyes and creating a clown/Joker-like extendo-smile).


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

wow you look just like her that is so cool


----------

